# Word Bearers Paint Scheme



## Donk (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi, I have just got into 40k and finished painting the dark angels from the starter set. Unlike the loyalists I wanted to make my CSM a bit more unique and decided to paint them up as word bearers because i love their lore (particularly their role as instigators of the Horus Heresy).

What i was looking for was a list of paints that I would need for the word bearers theme. My experience painting miniatures goes back all the way to last saturday so I am only looking for a basic colour scheme, just so i know which colours create the dark red of the armour etc...

I currently have from the starter set:
1 pot of Leadbelcher (12ml)
1 pot of Macragge Blue (12ml)
1 pot of Waaagh! Flesh (12ml)
1 pot of Averland Sunset (12ml)
1 pot of Bugman's Glow (12ml)
1 pot of Mephiston Red (12ml)
1 pot of Mournfang Brown (12ml)
1 pot of Imperial Primer (12ml)
1 pot of White Scar (12ml) 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey mate good to see another slave to the false emperor joining the long war. The paint that you are going to need is khorne red, this paint will give you the really deep crimson colour that is good for word bearers.

Here is one of my own

Here is the paints I used.

Khorne red base coat
Nuln oil or agrax earth shade wash
Khorne red highlights
Mephiston red extreme highlights (highlights on top of other highlights)
Leadbelcher for the armour trim.
Use the same washes for the shoulder trim. Be carful not to ruin the highlights on the armour.
Use Leadbelcher or any other silvery paint.
Paint the eyes green with a skull white highlight.

Hope this helps.:good:


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh and I forgot to mention I would check out the apathetic fishes youtube channel. He has a really good 
tutorial that will help you get a really good paint job.

Remember to water down your paints with water or medium(paint retarder)


----------



## Donk (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks for that! How exactly do you highlight the eyes? I mean those thing are tiny anyway


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Donk said:


> Thanks for that! How exactly do you highlight the eyes? I mean those thing are tiny anyway


Very steady hands and a very fine detail brush. If your hands shake I recommend that you place your arms elbow to elbow on a table, this will give you stability and will stop some of the shaking. You could also cup both of your hands together as well. Just find positions that you find comfortable and feel like they help. 

As for the highlight on the eyes just do the same but relax and breath shallowly to prevent movement. I would use skull white for this highlight and all you need to do is paint a wee white dot on the uppermost corner of the eye.

Hope this helps

-Bryan


----------



## Informationsniper (Mar 16, 2014)

Excellent paint job nacho libre. I painted a few word bearers just for fun, but couldnt bring myself to make an army because they are mostly considered the weakest of the legions. Now that i do chaos more for fun instead of playing, i might make a few more of them

Also, not sure if youve seem this but this guy does some awesome looking 

http://bloodofkittens.com/wargaminghub/2013/02/03/it-came-from-the-forums-brutal-word-bearers-from-razakelxiii/


----------

